# Weird CPU Throttle



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay so i have my CPU fx 6100 overclocked to 4.5. I have my fsb to 220 and multi to 20.5. For some reason my cpu reduces clock speed under stress by the fsb lowing it to as much as 200. Why would this happen? Shouldn't the mutiplyer fall and not the FSB? This is really annoying as when im playing battlefield 3 the clock speeds dip down to 3.6 GHz or so and i need them at 4.5 or my GPU is bottlenecked. Any tips on how to fix? I am currently running windows 8 R.P and it didn't do this during windows 7.

m5a99x EVO
650 tx
gtx 670 
fx 6100
12 gb gskill 1600 mhz

P.S~I know that overclocking adds stress and voids warranties so please don't advise on that!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most likely the OC is too high, try backing it off.
What configuration is the 12GB of RAM (3x4GB or some other)?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

What are your CPU temps when this happends? Sounds to me like your CPU is preventing a thermal trip by underclocking its self?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

My ram is 2gb 4gb 2gb 4gb. My temps are not to high. I was listening to iTunes music and saw the bus drop from 220 to 160 then a second later it went to 218. It almost seems random. Core temps 25-24 ish and CPU temps 38 when all this was occurring. 

The overclock would not do this when I had windows 7 installed. Any reason win 8 would have an effect? I set processor power management to 100% min and Max and still weird jumps. Isn't the multiplayer supposed to fall not the front bus?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Isint windows 8 pre-RC? so there will be some bugs still after all... it is microsoft :wink:

Might be worth reporting the problem to microsoft so they can fix/tweak it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a suggestion although your issue maybe windows 8 related. Do you have cool n quiet enabled in the BIOS? if so disable it, but your pc will remain at full speed all the time.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I have all power savings disabled. I am now in the processes of reinstalling win 7 and I'll see what happens when I apply the overclock


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Window 8 must have some weird bug because back on windows 7 I'm rock solid at 4.5 no dips or anything. I hope they fix that before October!


----------



## TheMiner (Aug 22, 2012)

The only way they will fix Windows8 is by throwing it in the trash......just saying


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Windows 8 is not a completed OS so it's bound to have issues. 
Did you try backing of the OC in 8?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah and it still throttled I even tried taking the bus speed back to 200 and just leaving my multiplier at 20.5 and it still throttled. Windows 7 it is for me until they fix this problem.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Well like i said, its still in RC so there is bound to be bugs in it as it is still in testing. I personally don't think i will bother with windows 8 as I don't like how they force Metro on you. i think its a stupid idea.

The only thing i like about it is the SSD optimization for fast boot times.


Ohh and the new task manager is silly! :wink:


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

To be honest i didn't mind the metro. It was weird getting used to but I actually think it helps keep things a little more organized. Also the new task manager is awesome. That is the one thing I miss going back to 7. Also the insane fast boot times. Plus I have a windows phone So i understood metro :grin:


----------

